# R-Samson Vom Gieske



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

he turned 5 months yesterday!!

Dad: Bruno Vom Midlicher Land Bruno vom Midlicher Land - German shepherd dog

Mom: Reyna Hirten Der Kraft Reyna Hirten Der Kraft - German shepherd dog



















and here he is with my 7y/o 80lb shep/lab mix...i think it's the perspective of the camera that makes him look that big lol!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Both are great looking boys!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice looking furbabies!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Both are great looking boys!


snickers is a girl 
everyone thinks she's a boy...until she crosses her legs lol
she plays like a boy, farts like a boy and eats like a boy lol


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

MicheleMarie said:


> snickers is a girl
> everyone thinks she's a boy...until she crosses her legs lol
> she plays like a boy, farts like a boy and eats like a boy lol


Oops, so sorry Snickers! My mistake.

Ok, here we go: 
Samson's a great looking boy and Snickers is a very pretty lady.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

How much does that handsome pup weigh?


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

aManicCookie said:


> How much does that handsome pup weigh?


i have no idea!!! i think he's a little on the smaller size for his age which is okay with me  i keep him as lean as possible and he gets fed raw so he can grow nice and slow  i would guess he's in the 35-40 something range but i am also really bad at guess.
he's going to the vets next week so we shall seeee


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Yay I got to see them Their both gorgeous:wub:


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Yay I got to see them Their both gorgeous:wub:


thank you lovely. i took some beach shots this morning so ill resize them when i have time


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awwww look forward to seeing them..!


----------



## mmpeterson (Jun 26, 2009)

I haven't been on in SO long, but I thought I would show a recent photo of Samson now..I can't believe he's 4 years old!









P.S-why won't it let me login to my old account?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Awe so handsome!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Samson is one handsome fella!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

